# 24 Season Six Countdown



## Theogenes (Jan 10, 2007)

There's only four more days until season six of 24!!!!! Jack is back!!
WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!
    
Jim


----------



## crhoades (Jan 10, 2007)

There was a great interview/special on Larry King Live last night with most of the cast. Can't wait either.


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 10, 2007)

WOOHOOOOO!!!! I almost feel sorry for all the terrorists (almost).


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 10, 2007)

Except that it debuts on a Sunday.  

Having it taped so we can do a 4 hour 24 marathon on Monday!


----------



## beej6 (Jan 10, 2007)

My friend, Jeff Whitcher, works on the sound team for _24._ Their team won an Emmy two years ago. He and his family are still attending an OPC, I believe.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2007)

Any thoughts on the "explosive" events in Season 6 so far?


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 15, 2007)

Watched 4 hours of it tonight. Amazing. Jack Bauer is a man's man.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 15, 2007)

Man's Man....according to "What Women Want" a guy that other guys look up to, but doesn't understand the first thing about women.

oh, well...suits his line of work.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 15, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Except that it debuts on a Sunday.
> 
> Having it taped so we can do a 4 hour 24 marathon on Monday!



It premiered last night for us (a Monday night here). Tonight (Tuesday) I'll see the second 2 hour part.

WHAT A SHOW!!

Get some Jack Bauer!

This year they're showing the show on time here. I was almost 2 months behind last year and it was frustrating trying to keep myself for accidentally reading about the end ahead of time.


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 16, 2007)

I thoroughly enjoyed the 4 hour event! Although the Jack Bauer as VAMPIRE scene was a bit over the top. But, Jack is back and I think it's going to be an "explosive" season!  
Jim


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 16, 2007)

Also....it's too bad about you know who (don't want to spoil it for anyone who has not watched the show. I kind of saw it coming though. I wonder if they'll kill off anyone else this year....


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 16, 2007)

They are always killing ppl off.


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 16, 2007)

Jack gets off a plane from China. Heads straight into a torture chamber. Rescues a subway car full of people and shoots somebody! Does this guy ever sleep???

Answer: HECK NO! SLEEP IS FOR WIMPS!! JACK BAUER DON"T NEED NO SLEEP!!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 16, 2007)

well, yeah...he sleeps for several months to a year, then he has a sleepless 24hr. We ignore his sleeping...why would we want to watch him sleep?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 16, 2007)

This show rocks!!!! What a thriller!!


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 16, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> well, yeah...he sleeps for several months to a year, then he has a sleepless 24hr. We ignore his sleeping...why would we want to watch him sleep?



I forgot about the JACK BAUR hibernation period.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 16, 2007)

wsw201 said:


> the JACK BAUR hibernation period.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 30, 2007)

Watch 24 online

http://creative.myspace.com/VOD/24/index.html


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 6, 2007)

Joshua,
He sure does! President Palmer (once he's able) should let Jack invade every consulate and then say to them, "See what one American can do. Imagine if we invaded with our whole army!!" Nobody would mess with the USA again.  
Jim


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 22, 2007)

Jack has now found out that the Chinese have murdered Audrey! They are now going to feel the POWER OF BAUER!!!

Question:

There are a billion + Chinese, so how many will he kill in 24 hours to extract his revenge??


----------



## satz (Mar 22, 2007)

huh...

You know, in all honest I haven't even watched even a quater of an hour of 24... But everyone seems to think this Jack Bauer guy is the man.

What's so hot about him anyway?


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 22, 2007)

satz said:


> huh...
> 
> You know, in all honest I haven't even watched even a quater of an hour of 24... But everyone seems to think this Jack Bauer guy is the man.
> 
> What's so hot about him anyway?



I just want to warn you Mark that JACK BAUR is a regular lurker on the PB!  

So the standard line is "JACK BAUER IS THE MAN!!!  

(Sorry Jack. Mark didn't know!)


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 23, 2007)

I really wonder if Audrey is dead. Could it be a ruse to get Bauer to go back to China??? 
Jim


----------



## Theogenes (May 23, 2007)

Any thoughts on the season finale of 24????


----------

